# ibernazione ultrarapida, possibile?

## pinopineta

Salve, ho un laptop Dell Precision M4300 e ho in mente di fare una cosa.

Vorrei utilizzare lo slot pci-express per inserire un lettore di piccole schede di memoria.

A parte il fatto che non me ne intendo minimamente... esiste un lettore di schede, magari le sdhc che dovrebbero esser veloci.. magari da 4 GB come la ram installata sul mio sistema.

Qualora ciò fosse possibile ( mi farebbe piacere se qualcuno mi consigliasse sia un lettore di schede sia che tipo di schede comperare ) vorrei creare un filesystem tipo swap sulla schedina, in modo da fare il dump della ram là sopra.

Credo che al riavvio sia molto veloce.

E' possibile?

L'ibernazione mi funziona senza tuxonice, ma non ho la schermata grafica con la barra d'avanzamento.

Ho installato il kernel col patchset gentoo e tuxonice e l'ibernazione tramite hibernate-script va solo senza X attivo.

Mi da un errore tipo: userui Ack! sig 11

----------

## randomaze

 *pinopineta wrote:*   

> Salve, ho un laptop Dell Precision M4300 e ho in mente di fare una cosa.

 

definisci meglio "una cosa" perché nel tuo post mi sa che c'é un po' di confusione, si passa dalle prestazioni dei dischi, ai lettori di card all'ibernazione e alle barre di scorrimento in quattro righe.

Comunque per le prestazioni dei dischi, siano essi HD, SD, SDHC, USB o quant'altro dovresti poter valutare da solo con hdparm.

L'ibernazione con tuxonice ti da quell'errore selo fai da X? O da fuori? E quella che hai scritto é il messaggio esatto di errore oppure quello che ricordi a mente?

----------

## pinopineta

La cosa è:

Effettuare l'ibernazione su scheda di memoria esterna presente in un lettore di schede pcmcia.

Non ho idea di quali tipi di schedine siano supportati meglio rispetto ad altri e quali siano più efficienti, dato che il lettore di schede pcmcia dovrei ancora comperarlo.

Mi da quell'errore esatto: da X tramite root lancio lo script hibernate e lo schermo si spegne, si riaccende ed è nero con quel messaggio. Sono costretto ad attendere indefinitamente minuti e poi procedere con il riavvio del sistema.

----------

## djinnZ

le prestazioni di un lettore di schede pcmcia non dovrebbero differire troppo da quelle di un comunissimo lettore usb. Se poi parli di express card è altra cosa.

Usare una scheda di memoria per l'ibernazione è semplice basta partizionarla e formattarla come un normale disco.

L'unico obbligo è che il tutto il supporto sia builtin; non puoi certo pensare di leggere i driver dal disco.

Ma il lettore integrato non dovrebbe essere supportato?

----------

## pinopineta

Non ho un lettore di schedine integrato, dovrei prendermene uno pcmcia o express card ( o pc-express o come diamine si chiama ).

Per questo chiedevo quali fossero quelle migliori in modo tale da prendermi un lettore che legge Sicuramente quelle mijori.

Quindi potrei farlo.. interessante.... e comodo, almeno non ho la swap su disco che mi occupa spazio su disco e con 4GB di ram è praticamewnte inutile, e qualora fosse ustile sulla schedina sarebbe più veloce  :Very Happy: 

Comunque sia, mi rimane il problema citato sopra, hibernate da X non va: mi da quel messaggio di errore.

Ho messo il kernel con tuonice per avere la schermata grafica con la barra di scorrimento, altrimenti senza tuxonice funziona :\

Non ho la più pallida idea di perchè non funzioni.

----------

